# Back when a dime was a dime



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.dollartimes.com/calculators/inflation.htm

I came across an interesting little calculator this morning. I have heard that back when a silver dime bought a gallon of gas, a silver (90% silver that is) dime was worth $0.10. This converter lets you pick a year (1914 to 2013) and a second date to compare what $0.10 bought then compared to the second date.

I used 1914 and 2013 for the following to compare what the purchasing power is today. First column is the coin denomination in 1914, second column is the calculator value for purchasing power needed today for the same amount in 2013, third column is the spot price for 'junk silver' today.

$0.10 - $2.0869 - $2.30
$0.25 - $5.2174 - $5.74
$0.50 - $10.4349 - $11.48
$1.00 - $22.3140 - $22.96

I just thought it was interesting. Spot silver seems to be a little overvalued, according to this particular model. But, with inflation and prices going the way they are I still feel it is a good place to store 'wealth' without losing value.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Woody said:


> http://www.dollartimes.com/calculators/inflation.htm
> 
> I came across an interesting little calculator this morning. I have heard that back when a silver dime bought a gallon of gas, a silver (90% silver that is) dime was worth $0.10. This converter lets you pick a year (1914 to 2013) and a second date to compare what $0.10 bought then compared to the second date.
> 
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

No wonder i'm broke all the time. lol


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I just showed this to my 13 yr old daughter... She couldn't believe it....


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

invision said:


> I just showed this to my 13 yr old daughter... She couldn't believe it....


She has a Dad that cares enough to show her.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

alwaysready said:


> She has a Dad that cares enough to show her.


Thanks... I remembering being about her age, and my dad and I talking about costs of goods and inflation - of course this was early 80s right after the inflation of the 70s... But I still remember those talks.


----------

